# CD cover creator program??



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Unsure if this is the right place to ask but do any of you tech guys recommend a good program to carry out the task of making CD covers and disc labels?

Cheers.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

buy the presser kit in wilkos for a fiver, comes with some software so it'll line up once printed

aslong as you can sort things before hand in PS, all you gotta do is drag'n'drop pics in

think it's called Xpress it

drew


----------

